# Trail ride alone



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sorry, but if these are questions you have, then you are definitely not ready to be out riding alone.


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

These arent my questions 
my friend is a beginner and doesnt believe what i say, so i decided to show her my answers compared to other peoples.

So, if you could share your answers, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I'm sorry, but if these are questions you have, then you are definitely not ready to be out riding alone.


This was a bit uncalled for, in my opinion. 
OP, you may find yourself coming across wildlife that may or may not be threatening, vehicles like all-terrain vehicles or dirt bikes, and even nasty weather. The best way to be prepared depends on the situation. However, you may find that a solid, trusting "herd dynamic" relationship between you and your horse can help resolve many issues. So long as your horse trusts and respects you as the herd leader, he will be a lot less likely to panic in unfavourable situations.


Time and experience can prepare you for going out alone, much like a teenager becoming an adult and entering the world; it can be scary and dangerous, and time and experience will help prepare you for what may come. 


Cheers,
RSS


----------



## jenniferw (May 23, 2012)

i agree 
ill be sure to show my friend


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with RUNSLIDE STOP, I was very nervous on my new horse because the first time I took him out he freaked at a bicycle and kicked me when I was down. I continue to take him on trails and everytime he does better. I am determined to make a good trail horse out of him and he is learning to trust me as well as I am him.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Dangers of riding alone are the same as riding with others. 
Horse spooks at almost anything. The only difference is if you have somebody with you to help pick up humpty dumpty and put the piece back together.

My personal experiences to name a couple.

My horse stepped into a bog and went down,, I came off as he was lunging to get free of the mud, in the thrashing. the horse stepped on my chest and broke some ribs. It was a two hour ride back to my truck/trailer and another two hours drive back home. With nobody around to help. I just had to get back in the saddle and ride and tolerate the pain. 

On another ride, I was ponying a young colt. As I got everything ready to go at the trailer. The colt got spooked and lunged forward. His head struck me in the chest and knocked me backwards and down, I blew out the tendons in my left wrist . I got up and got into the saddle and started out of the trail head. A strange dog, Ran up barking and the colt again blew up and bucked a couple of bounces. It happened that I was holding his lead in my left hand. The pressure of trying to hold and control that colt with a busted up wrist while holding my reins and controlling the my saddle horse with my right hand was intense. I don't know if the original fall did all the damge or if the jerking and tugging of that lead rope added to it. Again I rode for about two hours.When I returned to the truck, my wrist was seriously swollen and in pain. Got into the doc and he told me it was just a sprained wrist. After two weeks and no healing, Went to a wrist specialist and he confirmed I had blown out the ligiments and needed surgery and spent the next 9 weeks with pins in my wrist. It might have been nice to had somebody else to take that lead rope when my wrist got hurt. Being alone didn't cause the accident, but being alone, I had I had no choice but to cope with it by myself. And it was painfull.

A good friend was out for a February afternoon ride by himself. Horse slipped in some mud and went down. He hit his pelvis on the pomel and broke his pelvis in 3 places. He laid on the ground for 14 hours in 16° temps before the sheriff Search and Rescue found him. And another 2 hours as they rescued him and got him to a hospital. If his wife had not noticed that he had not gotten home and called the sheriff, It might have much much longer before he was found.

None of these accidents happened because a person was riding along, Being alone just affected how you deal with the results of the accident. In my accidents, Somebody else could have taken the horses making it less painful. Maybe gone and got the truck and shortend the ride when it become apparent that I wasn't comfortable. In my friends case, It may have ment a quick trip to the hospital vs 15 hours of waiting for help.

I don't have a problem with people riding alone. But any rider should be prepared to deal with an accident. If you hang around horses long enough, you will have an accident. It's not a matter of if, but rather when it will happen and how bad.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The dangers of trail riding alone are exactly the same as trail riding with company, EXCEPT...you're all alone. If you come off and get knocked out, you're all alone. If your horse throws you and runs off, you're all alone. And even more frightening, if your horse is seriously injured, you're all alone.

Painted Horse is not the only one who knows someone who broke their pelvis and laid on the ground until rescued. Cell phones help if they can get a signal, unless they're attached to your saddle. 

I'm old, I'm grey, I don't ride alone. I've been hurt and now I'm sorta chicken.
Or maybe my imagination is just too vivid (like my memory.) I'm just happy I'm riding!

I applaud all those who do ride out alone and enjoy it. It's possible, it's enjoyable. It's not for green beginners or chicken hearted oldsters.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll go so far as to say, for me, I actually feel safer riding alone crazy as that sounds. True if you have a fall, having someone else around is helpful, however, I honestly feel that riding with others increases my chance of falling in the first place.
Of course the most important thing when riding alone is being sure you are on a horse than can be alone and not freak out. I'm not at a skill level that I'd take a buddy sour or green horse on the trail alone. It has to be a steady eddie. 

So far, almost all of my close calls have been a result of someone riding too close to me to pass and their horse kicking out almost hitting my leg (some trail riders have NO sense of personal space), someone freaking out over a snake on the trail causing their horse to freak which resulted in a string of spooking horses, someone freaking out going up a muddy hill and stopping their horse causing a pileup of sliding horses....you get the picture. 

When I'm alone I only have to think about me. I also have to think about what would happen if I did get hurt. So I always

1)carry my cell phone on me
2) wear my helmet
3) have my name and info written in my helmet
4) tell someone where I'm riding and about what time I'll be back. I'm not out in wilderness. I'm on local trails so it wouldn't be hard to find me. I always call my husband or my mom when I'm done. If they don't hear from me by around a certain time, they know I'm in X park on X trail. 
and last, the greatest invention ever..
5) SPOT SATELLITE MESSENGER :: HOME PAGE

I have a serious crush on my findmespot. Forget sending a person for help. You can send for help wherever you are. FAR more efficient than sending another rider for help.

I remember trail riding when I was younger and I loved having a group and just yapping. Now not so much. I prefer the peacefulness of the woods and time with my horse. I don't slow anyone down and they don't slow me down.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Heelsdown said:


> I prefer the peacefulness of the woods and time with my horse.


What an absolutely incredible de-stresser..... Truly indescribable to someone who has not experienced it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I've always said "horseback riding is a buddy system" ordeal. Is there any way you can get a friend to go ? Plan ahead


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Radiowaves said:


> What an absolutely incredible de-stresser..... Truly indescribable to someone who has not experienced it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ummm, you havent been on my horses.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Ummm, you havent been on my horses.


Point taken Joe... It does indeed depend on the horse!  I had a mare a long time ago whose "motor" was always on the redline and trail rides were indeed exhausting....


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

okay, I didnt read everyone elses responses but here is what i do when i trail ride alone.
I always bring my cell phone with me! that way if i fall i can at least call 911 if im hurt or someone to come find me if i cant walk/ride/etc
i always either tell someone what time i anticipate i will return by (so they can come looking if i dont) or leave a note at the barn saying im out and when i will be back.
also, we unfortunately know that we have bears in the woods so i always make sure im talking to my horse and making noise, seems stupid but id rather scare away a bear early on than have to face it lol
when i was first starting out trail riding my mare who is not as trail steady i only went out for a few minutes the first couple times and worked up to longer trail rides to ease both of us into it. even a few minutes can be a success when you are starting out to build confidence and get your horse used to being by itself. i also make sure to make my horse turn around on the way home and make her go back away from the barn again or stop and stand for a few seconds so she has no ideas about running home for her buddies!
good luck trail riding!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I don't have anyone to ride with other then my boyfriend on the weekends and he takes a bike. My advice is to start slow and become familiar with the way your horse reacts to what you are going to see on the trail. Go short distances and build yourself up. Take familiar routes Until you are comfortable with exploration. Your horse needs to trust you, but you should also be able to trust your horse. 

I value my solo trail rides - about 30 minutes in when Buck and I are good and sweaty all of my troubles just drift away. Trail riding is what has really helped me bond with my horse, too. There's just nothing like it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

